# Maybe O/T: Honda Ridgeline off-road capabilities



## k2biker (Jan 13, 2004)

Considering the purchase of a Honda Ridgeline and am having trouble finding long term reviews of it's off-road capabilities. While I'm not a rebel flag flyin - jacked up 4x4 with stainless steel bull balls hangin off the trailer hitch kind of off road *******, I do venture off the pavement and don't want the same issues I've had with my current truck after a couple trips to the mountains. 

If you have or directly know someone who drives a Ridgeline, I'm interested in knowing how it handles off road and if there's been any front end work needed afterward. It'll be sad to find out that my Dodge Dakota may get out done by a Honda... 

In case you don't have a RL but know a thing or two about suspension, the RL has a MacPherson strut front end. 

Thanks for the feedback!


----------



## Jim311 (Feb 7, 2006)

Independent suspension sucks offroad unless you're doing 100 MPH through the desert.


----------



## DisrupTer911 (Jul 13, 2009)

So you're tellin me you'd rather have a solid rear axle instead of independent suspension for crawling around in the dirt and on rocks?

you're nuts. you'll never get the kind of articulation you need to navigate offroad if both your wheels bounce around instead of one staying planted to maintain traction.


----------



## k2biker (Jan 13, 2004)

DisrupTer911 said:


> So you're tellin me you'd rather have a solid rear axle instead of independent suspension for crawling around in the dirt and on rocks?
> 
> you're nuts. you'll never get the kind of articulation you need to navigate offroad if both your wheels bounce around instead of one staying planted to maintain traction.


That's what I was thinking! I mean, I've seen rock crawlers and such with Mac struts so I figure it can't be all THAT bad! I know how the solid rear axle on my Dakota feels and I wouldn't want THAT up front!

Maybe our friend had a bad experience...thanks for the input!


----------



## canuckjgc (Jun 22, 2007)

With regard to independent suspension, it can be great off-road, however, a lot of people prefer solid axles as doing a suspension lift on a solid axle truck is a lot less expensive than trying it with an independent suspension truck. Older Dodge Rams were great for this sort of thing.

If you're not lifting it, or you can manage with a body lift, then independent suspension should be fine.


----------



## ErickKTM (Jul 29, 2004)

Anything with 8 inchs of ground clearance is not going to be very good off road, basically any obstical or ruts over 8inches and you will be dragging. Can it go down a moderate truck trail and through snow, sure, but so can your Dodge.


----------



## steadite (Jan 13, 2007)

Ridgeline is a beefed-up minivan platform with an AWD system and bigger tires...I'm not knocking it, but keep that in mind when deciding what you want to do with it.


----------



## CharacterZero (May 19, 2004)

steadite said:


> Ridgeline is a beefed-up minivan platform with an AWD system and bigger tires...I'm not knocking it, but keep that in mind when deciding what you want to do with it.


Therein lies the problem.


----------



## Fat Bob (Mar 5, 2004)

Charles... why the RL? They're horribly expensive, and not especially good off road. For the $ why not get a Tacomma or a Tundra? They are much better suited for off roadability and aren't nearly as UGLY!


----------



## k2biker (Jan 13, 2004)

Fat Bob said:


> Charles... why the RL? They're horribly expensive, and not especially good off road. For the $ why not get a Tacomma or a Tundra? They are much better suited for off roadability and aren't nearly as UGLY!


Found a gently used 4WD one for a good deal and I think it'll suit my needs, although I hate to be the outdoor guide driving a grocery getter. I'm finding good reviews all around about it but am looking for some more insight on the off roading ability. My first choice, for the record, is a Tacoma crew cab with long bed :thumbsup:


----------



## 88mustanggt (Nov 8, 2008)

it was built to be smooth and comfy on road with good handling characteristics, all that sacrifices off road stiffness and ability. if you want to throw a xmass tree in the back and some trips to home depot its a great truck, if you want to pull bunch and take it into the bush look else ware. the IRS is not beafy and strong by any means, it is more like a passenger car rear end beefed up. 

does the rear end have a locker as an option?


----------



## nachomc (Apr 26, 2006)

DisrupTer911 said:


> So you're tellin me you'd rather have a solid rear axle instead of independent suspension for crawling around in the dirt and on rocks?
> 
> you're nuts. you'll never get the kind of articulation you need to navigate offroad if both your wheels bounce around instead of one staying planted to maintain traction.


My buddies seem to do OK ..


----------



## Finch Platte (Nov 14, 2003)

nachomc said:


> My buddies seem to do OK ..


Rubicon?

Someone needs to wake the passenger up in the first pic. :thumbsup:


----------



## Fat Bob (Mar 5, 2004)

k2biker said:


> Found a gently used 4WD one for a good deal and I think it'll suit my needs, although I hate to be the outdoor guide driving a grocery getter. I'm finding good reviews all around about it but am looking for some more insight on the off roading ability. My first choice, for the record, is a Tacoma crew cab with long bed :thumbsup:


While I love honda cars, I don't think I'd buy one of their trucks. I had a '98 CRV w/RT AWD and it was a horrible vehicle for "off road"... sucked in the snow.

My '87 sr5 4runner did great off road (snow/mud/sand/rocks with 32" MT's)

Here's a taco near you


----------



## Jim311 (Feb 7, 2006)

DisrupTer911 said:


> So you're tellin me you'd rather have a solid rear axle instead of independent suspension for crawling around in the dirt and on rocks?
> 
> you're nuts. you'll never get the kind of articulation you need to navigate offroad if both your wheels bounce around instead of one staying planted to maintain traction.


Don't really care to get into the specifics, but everyone in professional rockcrawling or rock racing is running solid axle setups. They get PLENTY of articulation running solid axles and they don't have the traction issues that independent suspension setups have. The only advantage independent setups have is in high speed desert stuff.


----------



## nachomc (Apr 26, 2006)

Finch Platte said:


> Rubicon?
> 
> Someone needs to wake the passenger up in the first pic. :thumbsup:


Yep   I rode out to Buck Island Lake on my SS. I'd like to do the full Loon Lake loop next summer . And I was just takin off mah seatbelt honest!


----------



## fordzilla36832 (Jul 21, 2009)

Y don't you get a real truck like a F150 and quit screwing around in a minivan with a 4 foot bed. HA.


----------



## adam728 (Jan 25, 2006)

The major reason a Ridgeline sucks as a "serious" off roader? Lack of a low-range transfercase.

Independent suspension is generally frowned on by the off road crowd. Solid axles offer far better articulation, since compression one side applies downward force on the opposite tire, allowing for sometimes impressive flex. Independent isn't bad, but almost all factory setups leave a lot on the table in terms of travel and strength. One big problem is the steering geometry under high load situations. Watch this guys front tires.




Tie rod break videos are abundant on youtube, most are during truck pulls though.


----------



## Zasshu (Jun 6, 2008)

I think the RL fits well with your intended use. It's a medium-duty truck, and beefy enough for trails. Just don't attempt to go over any 'obstacles' (or crazy ex-girlfriends).



Best part...it's a Honda!


----------



## Renovatio (Nov 22, 2007)

Dude it has the same engine as a Honda Accord. Its a big vehicle, bound to be heavy and lacks true off-road 4wd.

Go buy a mid-sized truck like Dub-cab Frontier or Tacoma. You'll sacrifice a bit of cab room but you get a truck that can do "everything"


----------



## kntr (Jan 25, 2004)

Im looking at getting either a 4 door Tacoma, 4 door Canyon, or Ridgeline.

From what I have found...
06 Ridgleline-$16k-18k
04 Canyon-$12k-$14k
02-03 Tacoma-$16k-$18k


----------



## sundowner (Mar 13, 2007)

The Honda Ridgeline is basically a Honda minivan pretendy to be a truck. They are not ment to go pass the dirt road.


----------



## k2biker (Jan 13, 2004)

adam728 said:


> The major reason a Ridgeline sucks as a "serious" off roader? Lack of a low-range transfercase.
> 
> Independent suspension is generally frowned on by the off road crowd. Solid axles offer far better articulation, since compression one side applies downward force on the opposite tire, allowing for sometimes impressive flex. Independent isn't bad, but almost all factory setups leave a lot on the table in terms of travel and strength. One big problem is the steering geometry under high load situations. Watch this guys front tires.
> 
> ...


I get this, but again, I'm not doing any rock crawling -- just forest service roads. My Dakota has suffered from broken tie rod ends after nearly every trip to the mountains and I just don't want to deal with that again.


----------



## k2biker (Jan 13, 2004)

sundowner said:


> The Honda Ridgeline is basically a Honda minivan pretendy to be a truck. They are not ment to go pass the dirt road.


Yea? Check this...Honda beat out an H3, Toyo FJ cruiser, and the Ford in the 2008 Baja 1000 stock mini class. 
http://www.autofiends.com/2008/11/honda-ridgeline-baja-1000-at-sema/


----------



## CharacterZero (May 19, 2004)

k2biker said:


> I get this, but again, I'm not doing any rock crawling -- just forest service roads. My Dakota has suffered from broken tie rod ends after nearly every trip to the mountains and I just don't want to deal with that again.


I'd say that you will probably be fine. If you have experience off-roading, I think it is just like a bike - more operator skill than the capacity of the tool.

It isn't the most capable, and has no locker, so the last thing I would do is put myself in a situation with clients where I didn't have the right tool to get out if I had to, but you are a much better judge of the situation than I am.


----------



## Jim311 (Feb 7, 2006)

If you're breaking tie rods every trip it sounds like you're doing some pretty moderate wheeling and maybe should step up to something more capable.


----------



## kntr (Jan 25, 2004)

My Dakota needed a bunch of new parts in the front end after only 30,000 miles and NO offroading. It was a POS.


----------



## kapusta (Jan 17, 2004)

Fat Bob said:


> While I love honda cars, I don't think I'd buy one of their trucks. I had a '98 CRV w/RT AWD and it was a horrible vehicle for "off road"... sucked in the snow.


I've got a 2003 CRV and I am not too happy with the RT-4wd. It does suck in the snow for a 4wd. It will pull through the deep stuff fine, but on slippery roads it really blows. It always gets me where I need to go off-road, but I am VERY gentle with it. It is a little better in this respect than something like a forester of outback (I have a bit of wheel time with these as well) but not much, but the subies kill it on slippery roads.

The upside of the rt4wd is that the mileage is pretty good, but performance greatly suffers compared to any other 4wd or awd I have tried.

Personally, I don't even consider the Ridgeline a real 4wd truck. As much as I love the CRV overall, if off-roading and high performance 4wd/awd are my priorities, I would NOT get something with Honda's rt4wt.


----------



## GEARHEAD_ENG (Jul 22, 2009)

Since you like the Ridgeline, Check into a 05+ Nissan Frontier Crew Cab. The 4.0 V6 puts out 261hp & 280lb-ft of torque. Less money than the Tacoma and a lot more truck. Make sure to check out the Nismo if you want more offroad capability. They can be had for $16,000 used like this one 2005 Nissan Frontier 4x4 Crew Cab V6 NISMO.

http://www.off-roadweb.com/features/0811or_why_build_a_nissan_frontier/index.html


----------



## 3snowboards (Aug 19, 2008)

Honda makes nice offroad vehicles...
The ridgeline isn't one of them.


----------



## 88mustanggt (Nov 8, 2008)

if you are going to buy this the best thing you can do is get tires that are made for dirt, get a good A/T tire if you dont want the noise/cost of m/t. and it will make it much much more able then with the highway tires that come stock


----------



## CharacterZero (May 19, 2004)

GEARHEAD_ENG said:


> Since you like the Ridgeline, Check into a 05+ Nissan Frontier Crew Cab. The 4.0 V6 puts out 261hp & 280lb-ft of torque. Less money than the Tacoma and a lot more truck. Make sure to check out the Nismo if you want more offroad capability. They can be had for $16,000 used like this one 2005 Nissan Frontier 4x4 Crew Cab V6 NISMO.
> 
> http://www.off-roadweb.com/features/0811or_why_build_a_nissan_frontier/index.html


Hmmm...someone sold their aftermarkets, bought a stock LE/tire combo and traded it in...

I am a big fan of this generation of Frontier - I shopped Taco/Frontier/Dakota/F150/Colorado and am convinced I made the right decision.

Pricing against the Taco I basically got 4wd for free (3k sticker price between comperable trucks). Locker, plenty of power and decent room.

Great for road trips. :thumbsup:


----------



## Zasshu (Jun 6, 2008)

k2biker said:


> Yea? Check this...Honda beat out an H3, Toyo FJ cruiser, and the Ford in the 2008 Baja 1000 stock mini class.
> http://www.autofiends.com/2008/11/honda-ridgeline-baja-1000-at-sema/


Blasphemy! Never include a POS like the Hummer in the same sentence as a Yota or Honda!


----------



## GEARHEAD_ENG (Jul 22, 2009)

CharacterZero said:


> Hmmm...someone sold their aftermarkets, bought a stock LE/tire combo and traded it in...
> 
> I am a big fan of this generation of Frontier - I shopped Taco/Frontier/Dakota/F150/Colorado and am convinced I made the right decision.
> 
> ...


Awesome.... my friend was looking to buy a new Taco but when the dealer backed out of the price they negotiated on, he went across the street to Nissan and got a Frontier SE for $4k less! When my ranger dies I'll be getting me a Frontier for sure.


----------



## k2biker (Jan 13, 2004)

If nothing else, this is becoming a fun thread to read! For the record, I'm not sold one way or another right now. I'm a truck guy and sure I have my reservations about getting a RL, however, I am finding some interesting stuff on the web. 

Taco crew cab long bed: my first choice
Dakota crew cab: one of my top choices
Nissan crew cab: too small for 4 people for a 2 hour drive
Mitsubishi Raider: still need to look at
Chevy: too pricey for what ya get (then again, I've not looked recently so maybe it's worth a look)
Jeep: would love it if just for me. 
full size anything: lower priority -- while having the room for people & cargo, I don't need a V8

Keep the feedback coming!


----------



## roc865 (Jun 29, 2009)

i remember seeing the honda ridgeline in consumer reports. they were rated very highly as all the honda's are. I forget what year they discontinued but I was never a fan of the style of the ridgeline.


----------



## GEARHEAD_ENG (Jul 22, 2009)

k2biker said:


> If nothing else, this is becoming a fun thread to read! For the record, I'm not sold one way or another right now. I'm a truck guy and sure I have my reservations about getting a RL, however, I am finding some interesting stuff on the web.
> 
> Taco crew cab long bed: my first choice
> Dakota crew cab: one of my top choices
> ...


The Frontier is about the same size as the Ridgeline, little more front leg room and little less shoulder room. Larger than the Dodge Dakota slightly. I'm 6'6" can can set comfortably in the back seat of the Frontier. Figure in the better offroad capabilities, more horse power, same fuel economy, more towing capacity, lower price... not trying to sell you on it just don't rule it out.

The out-swing tailgate on the Ridgeline is dumb, how many times have you put the tailgate down on your truck so you can gain more room to haul things?


----------



## NAdams65 (Aug 17, 2009)

I'd get the Taco...better to grow into it than out of it. The Ridgeline is a nice car...but it's still a car.


----------



## crashdude (Mar 29, 2007)

Here is tons of info on toyota tacomas, 4runners, tundras etc.http://ttora.com/forum/
Theres also stuff concerning the debate about solid axles and IFS. A few main difference between the two types are that a solid axle is much stronger than an IFS. With a solid axle you are able to run a locker up front with out damaging anything to a point. Where as an IFS has a much higher chance of damaging components with a front locker. Also with a solid axle if you are intending to put a suspension lift on you are able to go much higher. Where as an IFS is limited to a certain height before you start ripping and tearing cv boots and joints. It also depends on how an individual drives. I know people who have placed front lockers in an IFS and have had no problems. To each their own.:thumbsup:


----------



## k2biker (Jan 13, 2004)

GEARHEAD_ENG said:


> The Frontier is about the same size as the Ridgeline, little more front leg room and little less shoulder room. Larger than the Dodge Dakota slightly. I'm 6'6" can can set comfortably in the back seat of the Frontier. Figure in the better offroad capabilities, more horse power, same fuel economy, more towing capacity, lower price... not trying to sell you on it just don't rule it out.
> 
> The out-swing tailgate on the Ridgeline is dumb, how many times have you put the tailgate down on your truck so you can gain more room to haul things?


HP: Nissan has 14 more HP than the RL -- not much difference
Towing: Nissan by 1300 lbs -- ok, this is significant but how well can a Nissan pull this? My best friend has an Xterra and I tell ya, just putting weight in the back of that thing kicks the nose to the sky. The RL has a closed box frame which distributes the tow / haul weight so that the truck doesn't lean back.

Comfort: I've spent a lot of time driving (2) different Xterra's and for me, it's not comfortable.

The outswing tailgate on the RL is useful when you're accessing the built in truck. Yea, sounds silly I know but I tell ya what, luggage can go there for a trip and it's locked and dry. Or when I'm off to a race or camping, I can use that truck as a cooler and eliminate a piece of gear I'm carrying. Plus with the truck, I can keep bike gear (pump, basic tools, shoes, etc) from cluttering up the cab -- not a bad option!

Let's see...hauling lumber? a stack of 4x8 plywood will rest between the wheel wells on the RL. 5' long bed plus the tailgate down means it's not sticking out too far behind ya.

We could argue truck v truck all day. It's like twist shift v triggers. I actually bought the Ridgeline over the weekend and am pleased with the purchase. It's rigid and stout, has great acceleration and braking (4 wheel disc), is comfortable to drive, has plenty of room for gear and people, and I'm confident it will serve me well for years to come. First off-road test will be this weekend in Pisgah with (5) guys and bikes.

Thanks for the feedback! I'm sure some will be happier when I post that I'm driving my pop's Ram 3500 with Cummins Turbo Diesel, but in the meantime, let's get back out on the bikes!


----------



## GEARHEAD_ENG (Jul 22, 2009)

k2biker said:


> HP: Nissan has 14 more HP than the RL -- not much difference
> Towing: Nissan by 1300 lbs -- ok, this is significant but how well can a Nissan pull this? My best friend has an Xterra and I tell ya, just putting weight in the back of that thing kicks the nose to the sky. The RL has a closed box frame which distributes the tow / haul weight so that the truck doesn't lean back.
> 
> Comfort: I've spent a lot of time driving (2) different Xterra's and for me, it's not comfortable.
> ...


Should have got the Frontier! Trigger shifters are better. LOL j/k

Congrats on the new truck, post up some pic's when you get it good and muddy!

One question, does the tailgate swing out and have the option lay down for hauling lumber ect? That's kind of what it sounded like from what you were saying.


----------



## Fat Bob (Mar 5, 2004)

Congrats on the truck Charles, it's a Honda... it'll last you a long time.


----------



## chrissa (Dec 17, 2006)

I'll be curious to hear how the RL handles some rough mountain access roads. I personally own a '08 NISMO Frontier king-cab with a 6 speed manual. Doing some trail inspections on Saturday, I used it to trek up an unmaintained mountain side lease road covered in 6" of snow. The lease road ran for 3.5km and sometimes went straight up some significant fall lines. 

An '06 CR-V was also being used that day, but we had to leave it behind at the first steep hill as it just started spinning its front tires in the snow before the rear wheel drive would kick in which was too late. Everyone piled into the bed of the Frontier, and we crawled up the mountain in 4 wheel low like it was no problem at all.

The comment that the RL will last you a long time is true. The Frontier is the ONLY vehicle that I own that's not a Honda. An S2000 and 4 motorcycles are going strong and are easy as hell to work on. If the RL had come in a much shorter king cab version with a stick shift, I might have bought one.

Chris.


----------



## jgsatl (Sep 16, 2006)

i really like honda vehicles, but i wouldn't confuse a ridgeline with an offroad vehicle. but for fire roads, etc. it'll be more than fine.

enjoy!


----------



## k2biker (Jan 13, 2004)

GEARHEAD_ENG said:


> Should have got the Frontier! Trigger shifters are better. LOL j/k
> 
> Congrats on the new truck, post up some pic's when you get it good and muddy!
> 
> One question, does the tailgate swing out and have the option lay down for hauling lumber ect? That's kind of what it sounded like from what you were saying.


Will do on the pics. Should get some good ones with it loaded this weekend.

Tailgate: yes, it swings down like a tailgate and to the side to access the trunk / cooler / spare tire. Another note on the trunk - it locks automatically with the doors, keeping your gear / beer safely locked away from would be thieves!


----------



## k2biker (Jan 13, 2004)

chrissa said:


> I'll be curious to hear how the RL handles some rough mountain access roads. I personally own a '08 NISMO Frontier king-cab with a 6 speed manual. Doing some trail inspections on Saturday, I used it to trek up an unmaintained mountain side lease road covered in 6" of snow. The lease road ran for 3.5km and sometimes went straight up some significant fall lines.
> 
> An '06 CR-V was also being used that day, but we had to leave it behind at the first steep hill as it just started spinning its front tires in the snow before the rear wheel drive would kick in which was too late. Everyone piled into the bed of the Frontier, and we crawled up the mountain in 4 wheel low like it was no problem at all.
> 
> ...


The drive system is all wheel all the time on the '4WD' models. During normal driving situations, 70% of the drive is from the front but it automatically transfers power as needed based on wheel slippage or engine RPMs. On the 4WD models, there's a rear diff lock out switch in case you do get stuck. This can be engaged while the truck is in 1,2 or reverse and only works up to 18mph. Once you exceed 18, it kicks off.

Do a search on YouTube for 'Honda Ridgeline off road' and you'll get a mix of vids showing how some normal folks put the RL to use off road. There are vids from some tools, but that counts for all truck brands :thumbsup:

Here's one video that's pretty good..


----------



## adam728 (Jan 25, 2006)

Congrats on the purchase. The Ridgeline has some cool features, and I hope it works well for your needs.

However, this


k2biker said:


> Towing: Nissan by 1300 lbs -- ok, this is significant but how well can a Nissan pull this? My best friend has an Xterra and I tell ya, just putting weight in the back of that thing kicks the nose to the sky. The RL has a closed box frame which distributes the tow / haul weight so that the truck doesn't lean back.


just isn't right. Suspension will dictate the vehicle's attitude when loaded, not the chassis design. Besides, the Xterra uses a body-on-frame design with a fully boxed frame, based on the F-Alpha platfrorm (since 05), the same as the Armada and Titan. I'd say it's a safe bet to say the chassis can handle all the load a Ridgeline can. It's just a matter of spring rate, axle strength, and brakes at that point.

Load enough in the Ridgeline and it'll squat plenty. 


Magazine Test said:


> The result is that our Ram Mega Cab, with its maximum payload of 1500 pounds, didn't show much strain when fully loaded; however, with the Ridgeline at its 1510-pound limit, the rear coil springs were almost fully compressed, and we were shooting the headlights at the sky.


----------



## RickC5 (Sep 23, 2004)

We have owned a Ridgeline for almost a year and are totally happy with it. Living here in Grand Junction, we have had the opportunity to explore off-pavement several times, without any problems/issues. 

Granted, the RL is really NOT a serious off-road machine or rock-crawler. That isn't what we wanted. We only off-road once in awhile, and mainly use the RL for our long road trips. The RL is a much better trip vehicle than several trucks and SUVs we have owned previously. Quiet, stable, and comfortable at freeway speeds, with a great sound system.

One of the best features of the RL is that it is front wheel drive until wheel slippage is detected, and only then do the rear wheels kick in. This is the way all the Honda AWD systems work. This system works much better than rear wheel drive on dirt/gravel roads, IMHO.

If you want to do a bit of rock crawling, the AWD system allows you to lock it in 4WD, but only if the tranny is in 1st or 2nd gear and at low speeds. Also, lift kits are available.

Probably the only negative is the gas mileage, which is no better than 21 MPG at highway speeds. Usually we get 17-18 around town.

We added a Leer topper to cover the bikes when they are in the back and add a bit of security too. Hard to think about stealing something you can't see.


----------



## Zasshu (Jun 6, 2008)

k2biker said:


> I actually bought the Ridgeline over the weekend and am pleased with the purchase.


Congrats! Any plans on doing a slight lift? I hear the Truxxx kit is pretty good.


----------



## k2biker (Jan 13, 2004)

Zasshu said:


> Congrats! Any plans on doing a slight lift? I hear the Truxxx kit is pretty good.


Have thought about it but not on the immediate front. First thing is a bed rack and driving lights.

First trip under the belt and the RL met my expectations and needs. We had (5) guys -- two over 6-5. The trip up / back was just (2) of us but I had loaded the truck with all the camping gear, firewood, etc for the crew. Engine felt a under load on the steep mountain climbs but still accelerated when needed (er, wanted to pass a BMW  ). Day 2 we all piled in for a short (30 min) commute to the trailhead. All the guys said they were comfortable and would be fine with up to a (2) hour drive to ride / camp / etc. Again, the heights of the guys present ranged from 6' to 6'-6".

Truck handled well on the mountain roads (paved) going through Highlands / Cashiers, NC and up over Caesar Head coming back, as well as on the interstate. I didn't have a need to go off-road this trip as we road from paved car park up the FS road about 4 miles for the warm up before we hit the singletrack and climbed for another 8.

Knock the outswing tailgate, but it makes loaded with my particular hitch rack (Raxter 4 bike) very smooth. There's enough space to get between the rack and the bumper and with bikes off, the tailgate swings out fully so you can heft in the cargo.

A couple pics from the trip...
1. Loading at camp
2. Obligatory pic at the PNF sign.


----------



## charlesinoc (May 17, 2009)

I own a nissan frontier crew cab. The nissans are very difficult to park and the turning radius is very, very, very, very wide. The interior has a lot of plastic. The gas mileage is bad. The dealer service network aren't very impressive compared to toyota or honda. I called to inquire about a recall on air bag and the dealers i contacted acted very stupidly.



GEARHEAD_ENG said:


> Since you like the Ridgeline, Check into a 05+ Nissan Frontier Crew Cab. The 4.0 V6 puts out 261hp & 280lb-ft of torque. Less money than the Tacoma and a lot more truck. Make sure to check out the Nismo if you want more offroad capability. They can be had for $16,000 used like this one 2005 Nissan Frontier 4x4 Crew Cab V6 NISMO.
> 
> http://www.off-roadweb.com/features/0811or_why_build_a_nissan_frontier/index.html


----------



## CharacterZero (May 19, 2004)

charlesinoc said:


> I own a nissan frontier crew cab. The nissans are very difficult to park and the turning radius is very, very, very, very wide. The interior has a lot of plastic. The gas mileage is bad. The dealer service network aren't very impressive compared to toyota or honda. I called to inquire about a recall on air bag and the dealers i contacted acted very stupidly.


Hard to park? That is more user error than anything. Sure the turn radius is wide (anything is next to my old Bronco).

As for your airbag issue, download a TSB and see if your SN is in the range. Do your homework, don't rely on the dealer service network. Educate yourself! Oh, and look at the MPG for all trucks in this range - they all are about the same.


----------

